# Sadly joining you all..



## BabyBoyle

Evening ladies..

First of all wanna say im gutted for everyone in the same situation and those of you who have unfortunately experienced this too..

Went for anomoly scan today (early because she was disgnosed with a few issues at 12wk scan.) 

Today is 16wk2d, and was worried about not hearing LO heartbeat yesterday on doppler, after hearing every day from 12wks.

Thought it was nothing and refused to try again last night until scan today.

Went for scan, baby was measured for various sizing up they need, and was informed there was no heartbeat and she had gone to sleep :(

Had a second Dr come and check, and got referred to my local hospital for tomorrow.


Im absolutely terrified tbh, and hoping that if its not too painful you may be able to share your "experiences" with me with this?

Im going tomorrow morning for the tablets to stop the hormones (as Dr said?), and then will be induced on Sunday/Monday.


Ive never had this before, ive never been in "labour", im petrified.

I dunno what to expect, im looking forward to seeing her, and cuddling her, and have already wrote things i want to be done (like her photos & prints if i can) but i still dont know what to expect other than a teeny baby :(


Thanks in advance ladies :( Xxxx


----------



## emmsie27

Oh hunny, big :hugs: I'm sorry I'm not so good with my words tonight, but just wanted to send you love and strength xx

A year ago on Sunday I gave birth to my beautiful sleeping angel, she too was my first baby and labour, I was absolutley terrified, I thought there was no way that I could go through it. But somehow I did find the strength with the support of my OH and mum, couldn't have done it without them by my side.

Do as much as you can/want to with her, take as many pictures as you can, they will become a treasured memory for you.

Wishing you gentle days ahead :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## babesx3

so sorry :hugs:.
I left a message on your 2nd tri post ..
My baby died at around 17 weeks ..
instead of repeating it all as its pretty painful as its his due date today, i'll post the link to my pregnancy journal with him that tells u what i went thru ...

hope it helps :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/347687-rip-baby-charlie-upsetting-birth-story-39.html

so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

So sorry for you too guys, :( Horrible thing to go through..

Will have a look at your journal now hun, think how beautiful he is now playing in the sun, not with this crap weather and crap world we are all in now :(


----------



## iloveblue

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. 
You sound very brave and together.

We lost our baby 15 weeks ago today (at 20 weeks gestation).
It all happened very quickly for us - I was already having contractions when we found out there was no heartbeat, and the whole process from scan to giving birth took 6 hours.
We decided not to see or hold our baby - a decision I regret now, but I know it was right for me at the time.
We do have hand/foot prints, scan pictures and a few other mementoes - and we are going to plant a tree to remember our little one on our due date in March.
From what I have read by other mums who have lost little ones at this stage - your little baby girl will be perfectly formed but just very tiny. The size of our babies handprint could fit inside my thumbnail and that was at 20 weeks.
The physical pain will be easy to deal with and they will give you painkillers (even morphine I've heard) if you need it.
Do you have any inkling why this has happened? You mentioned issues at your 12 week scan - could it be related?

My advice is just do what feels right for you and be gentle on yourself over the coming weeks. 
I would have days after when I felt fine, then the next day I would be very low again. I still get times now when I feel awful (and that sadness will always be with us) but it does get better and easier.

I really hope you have lots of support around you and everything goes as well as can be over the next few days. 
Come and chat when you're ready, there's lots of us who have been through this and talking about it really does help.
I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: baby boyle
will be thinking of u over the next few days..take each day /each hour as it comes..:hugs:


----------



## baileykenz

ohh hun i am so sorry..


----------



## BabyBoyle

Thankyou so much girls..

Blue - so sorry to hear hun, I'm glad it was quick for you. :(

Yeah she has turner syndrome, at her NT her level was 10.8mm, where the norm is less than 2. That fluid is around her whole body and she had hydrothorax so think the fluids compressed her too much, her heart sadly stopped yesterday :(

Just knew when I couldn't find it on the Doppler she was gone :(


----------



## iloveblue

So sorry - she was just too precious for this world. x


----------



## Hoping

:hugs:I am so sorry, you sound so strong, I think you are amazing to be dealing with it as you seem to be. I will be thinking of you


----------



## django31

Hi there, im so sorry for the loss of your little princess. I lost my first son last March so i know this horrid pain you are feeling...
thinking of you and your angel lots and lots :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Neko

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I lost my baby just a year ago at 14 weeks. In the US, it's usually recommended to have a D&E when a baby is miscarried. Enjoy holding your little baby, it's one memory I wish I could have had.

The only thing that made me feel better was naming my baby and knowing I'd see them again one day in heaven.


----------



## spellfairy

aw soooo sorry for u. i lost my son 3 weeks ago at 19 weeks. not sure what happened :( he came within half hour of pain, when i went to my bathroom. wish id been in hospital:( all alone than rushed in with trapped placenta:( he was perfectly formed. saw a wee brown eye too :) wee fingers n toes. i got prints of his feet n hands:) some pics:) and luckily i have a lil video of him at 14 weeks on a scan moving around. i m sending you hugs and a prayer xox


----------



## BabyBoyle

So sorry to hear this guys :(

I'm going in half hour for the medication. Hoping they scan her and it was all a bad dream and she's kicking me for being so stupid. 

Dunno how I'm gonna cope x


----------



## babesx3

:hugs:
I had a second scan too the day they gave me the tablets... he was in exactly the same position as the day before..:( but it was good to be sure iykwim..

I truely hope they are wrong, but don't build your hopes up hun..:hugs:

I hope they are kind to you and help u thru this awful time xxxx


----------



## Weeplin

I'm so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## Peril

I lost my 3rd LO almost exactly a year ago at 17 weeks. 

I had to have the tablet and then go into labour ward to be induced. The staff were so lovely to me and made a horrific experience as bearable as possible. 

It was a long and emotional day. In my hospital they asked what i wanted. I didn't want to see my angel, i wanted the memories and dreams that i had for him. They took photos and foot and hand prints, and have kept them in my hospital records so if i want to see them in future i can. 

I really wish you all the best and big :hug: you are such a brave strong woman x


----------



## BabyBoyle

The girls are lovely but got an info leaflet about the meds, unfortunately talks about terminations with these meds so it's a bit upsetting. Worded for women that have terminations not miscarriages :(

Gutting. They said I can either stay here (been here 5hrs already) and just taken the first tablet. But going home in an hour to return Monday for induction.

:(


----------



## babesx3

:hugs:


----------



## kipperc

:hugs:


----------



## Lottie86

I'm so so sorry :cry: You, your partner and Madison are all in my thoughts :hugs:

You know where I am if you need me xx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Thanks girls.

I'm back in hospital, left, went to get something to read and was sick and fainted in the supermarket. Apparantly nausea and dizziness are a symptom of the mediation they gave me, but never felt this bad before. Tummy is cramping n feel rotten so they said just come back. Have given me food which I tried to eat and gonna give me something to help me sleep xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Big hugs sweetheart. xxx


----------



## Fooled_Heart

:hugs: Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and Maddison x x:flow:x x


----------



## Chocciebutton

:cry:I am so sorry to hear this, you have been through an emotional rollercoaster. I hope you manage to find the strength from somewhere to cope with the coming weeks and I will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## My4thmiracle

Thinking of you Donna and baby Madison, may you spend as much time cuddling your lil princess on this sad sad day. Massive hugs and kisses xxxx


----------



## ChristinaRN

Babyboyle.....just wanted to let you know that i am thinking of you today!


----------



## chrissy5

me too babyboyle. Been thinking of u all weekend and especially today. sending you big hugs babes xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

and me xxxxxx


----------



## satine51

BabyBoyle, you are so brave and amazingly strong woman. You are inspiration to me. 
You are both in my prayers.


----------



## SassyLou

:hugs:


----------



## Lea8198

Thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## babesx3

:hugs:
Thinking of you!! XX


----------



## MrsWez

Thinking of you today. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Thankyou ladies. Feel remarkably calm had horrendous pains and think I recacted to pethadine badly, made me sick and my leg swell up :/

After 9hrs she arrived. She's absolutely perfect. 

Get until tomorrow night with her then I give her to my sister to look after.

Feel remarkably calm and happy to see her. Took lots of photos and lots of cuddles still to come with her. 

Will be posting more in here I'm sure in the next few days/ weeks.

All my love
Donna n Madison Grace xxxx


----------



## MrsWez

I bet she was perfect and gorgeous. Madison, play nice with the other angels.


----------



## Veck

My heart is breaking for you. I just want you to know that I've been thinking about you these past few days. I am so so sorry hunni. You have been amazingly strong. take care and lots of love.


----------



## Hayley90

:hugs: 
Sorry if im pushing in where im not allowed... i just wanted to send you hugs and kisses. I saw the thread for you in 2nd tri, it made me cry. 

:hugs: Im sure your beautiful little girl is looking down, incredibly proud of you for coping so fantastically. You're an inspiration, to everyone. 

:kiss: Rest in peace little one. 


ps - im really sorry if people think i shouldn't be in here..i dont want to offend anyone :flower: xxx


----------



## Purple_poppy

Im so sorry, my heart is so sad for you and your family. Praying for you, and wishing you peace.


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs:


----------



## nattys

I'm so sorry for your loss xxx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## oldmamamia

youve been in my thoughts constantly these last few days, so glad youve got to spend so much time with your darling daughter and as usual it sounds like you are dealing with it with your usual, brave ,dignified self, grace is perfect for her middle name.. like mother, like daughter xx big hugs to you, dont think you realise how many tears have been shed for you and madison by the mums on this website, we may be strangers but we love you loads xxx


----------



## ahbon

I'm so sorry to read this after knowing you only thru the 1st trimester thread. hugs to you and yours at this sad time x


----------



## LittleAngel09

I'm so sorry to hear of your heartache. :hugs:


----------



## dizzynic

So sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bluebaby

:hugs: I am so so sorry. You are just so brave :hugs:


----------



## babesx3

Massive hugs to you!! :hugs:
Fly high baby maddison XXX :kiss:


----------

